# MF 130 Brakes



## Slyhuntr (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone else here have a 130? Pretty unique tractor. I've got her running good and then discovered her brakes were shot. Pads are non existent here in the states and only available it appears to be in the UK and Europe. But I'm one of those that like to make do with whats at hand. I picked up a set of pads for a late model car that are about the same size physically but will need studs welded to the back. Right now I'm just trying to get the blocks apart to get them functioning again. Right block came apart alright but the left block looks like it has been an issue for years to the previous owner, looks like they over tightened the top bolt once and broke a corner off the casting. I have a request in to a tractor salvage company and hope to hear back about that part. If the brakes work I may be able to supply info on how I made them to help other 130 owners.


----------



## Slyhuntr (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, good news and bad. Got the blocks working fine now but the pads for a car are a no go. Took the pads to a clutch / brake shop locally and they are trying to resurface the old pads. Hope to hear back soon from them.


----------



## jamietdci (Dec 30, 2012)

Am i right in thinking the 130 had a disc and caliper set-up, weve got two, one being an industrial. ones a scrapper i may be able to get the pads out of one if they are any good for you.


----------



## Slyhuntr (Nov 17, 2012)

jamietdci said:


> Am i right in thinking the 130 had a disc and caliper set-up, weve got two, one being an industrial. ones a scrapper i may be able to get the pads out of one if they are any good for you.


 I appreciate the offer, I ordered a set off Ebay from England. Was rather expensive but necessary. Brakes work great now.


----------



## Greg B (Nov 15, 2020)

Slyhuntr said:


> I appreciate the offer, I ordered a set off Ebay from England. Was rather expensive but necessary. Brakes work great now.


Can you let me know the company in the UK please


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

jamietdci said:


> Am i right in thinking the 130 had a disc and caliper set-up, weve got two, one being an industrial. ones a scrapper i may be able to get the pads out of one if they are any good for you.


You mention in your reply you have an industrial MF 130, I also have one and have a register of any known ones that have survived, if you would like me to add yours to the register then let me have your serial number and a photo, I know of only 2 in america and another 9 over here in England
regards

Bob


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a pretty rare tractor. 
As for tractor parts, was that Malpas that you got the parts from...I think that's the name I've come across.


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Sounds like a pretty rare tractor.
> As for tractor parts, was that Malpas that you got the parts from...I think that's the name I've come across.


The MF2130 was the industrial version of the MF130, that was built in France between 1965 and 1968, I know by the serial numbers that in the last 3 years of production only 49 were built but I can't get the first number of the first year due to the system of serial numbers the French used
I found out last year that they were imported from the factory in France to the MF industrial plant in Manchester to be converted from the MF130 into the industrial version
Not a lot of difference, the dashboard was replaced to allow a MPH tachometer to be fitted and the option was given for a twin brake system, the brakes on a MF 130 are inboard dry disc brakes but for the tractor to be used on highways a second set is required by law and this was overcome by fitting drum brakes as well as the discs

I spoke to a someone who was interested at my MF2130 at a tractor show last year who worked in the Manchester factory and he remembers working on them, he said they came in as a MF130 but the tractor was painted in primer only and after the alterations were made it went through the paint shop and was sprayed Massey Ferguson yellow

It took me 4 years to find the parts to restore mine but since then I am always getting requests for were to get parts, now that I've retired and have more time on my hands I research parts and import them from a lot of different firms in Europe including France,Germany and Holland, which some only have one part that i'm looking for. Since Brexit the prices have gone up because as well as paying VAT in the country the part is coming from I now have to pay 20% vat in England plus an import tax. Also because of the paperwork involved a lot of firms will not send parts to England, so I have to get them sent to my daughter who lives in Germany and she posts them on, but again an extra cost in double postage

I do sell parts on eBay but every sale has a message that if someone is looking for a part to contact me and I will help them to find it for them, I enjoy that part of it and have supplied parts all over the world, its surprises me were the MF130 tractors are. I can date all French built tractors as well 

I supplied brake pads to someone in New Zealand and he told me the story of how they ended up there, he said in the 60s a ship was loaded with 200 MF130s but due to the Suez Canal being closed due to a war going on, the ship ended up in New Zealand, he bought his from Qantas the airline, were it had been used to tow planes on an airfield, I tried to get him to write the history of it and I would try to get it published over here in England and send him a copy , but I never heard back from him

regards
Bob UK


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Very interesting Bob. I find it great to get a little history on the tractors and the owners, as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EricW (11 mo ago)

R S Atter said:


> The MF2130 was the industrial version of the MF130, that was built in France between 1965 and 1968, I know by the serial numbers that in the last 3 years of production only 49 were built but I can't get the first number of the first year due to the system of serial numbers the French used
> I found out last year that they were imported from the factory in France to the MF industrial plant in Manchester to be converted from the MF130 into the industrial version
> Not a lot of difference, the dashboard was replaced to allow a MPH tachometer to be fitted and the option was given for a twin brake system, the brakes on a MF 130 are inboard dry disc brakes but for the tractor to be used on highways a second set is required by law and this was overcome by fitting drum brakes as well as the discs
> 
> ...


Hey Bob,
Above you mention that the MF 130 has a dry disk brake. My brakes are shot, tonight I pulled one apart and my caliper is completely rusted. In addition to that, when I loosened the 3 bolts to get it out hydraulic oil was leaking out. I figured it was rusty because of all the water in the oil. I will attach a screen shot of the brake part that I'm referring to. Is this supposed to be dry?


R S Atter said:


> The MF2130 was the industrial version of the MF130, that was built in France between 1965 and 1968, I know by the serial numbers that in the last 3 years of production only 49 were built but I can't get the first number of the first year due to the system of serial numbers the French used
> I found out last year that they were imported from the factory in France to the MF industrial plant in Manchester to be converted from the MF130 into the industrial version
> Not a lot of difference, the dashboard was replaced to allow a MPH tachometer to be fitted and the option was given for a twin brake system, the brakes on a MF 130 are inboard dry disc brakes but for the tractor to be used on highways a second set is required by law and this was overcome by fitting drum brakes as well as the discs
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,
Above you mention that the brakes are dry. I pulled one brake caliper out and found a complete mess. The brake caliper is completely rusted now and there's a sludge mess and watery oil in there. I suspected that the hydraulic fluid was supposed to be in there, but your comment makes me thing otherwise. Can you confirm if I should or should not have any fluid in there? I will attach a picture of what part I'm referring to.
Thanks for all your help,
Eric


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Eric,
Yes they should be dry, if oil is present then one or more seals have gone, but water is an odd one
regards
Bob


----------



## uzalordenes (24 d ago)

EricW said:


> Hey Bob,
> Above you mention that the MF 130 has a dry disk brake. My brakes are shot, tonight I pulled one apart and my caliper is completely rusted. In addition to that, when I loosened the 3 bolts to get it out hydraulic oil was leaking out. I figured it was rusty because of all the water in the oil. I will attach a screen shot of the brake part that I'm referring to. Is this supposed to be dry?
> 
> Hi Bob,
> ...


Hi everyone, I'm speaking from Spain and I need the repair kit for those brakes as they also leak oil and I can't find the references anywhere, best regards

Enviado desde mi 2201117TY mediante Tapatalk


----------

